# A special holiday gift: Ancient Voices



## Embertone (Dec 25, 2017)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS VI FRIENDS!

To spread some holiday cheer, we've created an expressive choral instrument 
that we think you'll love: Ancient Voices.



Whatever your faith, we wish you a joyous holiday season with friends and family.



​


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 25, 2017)

You guys are awesome... and not in some "cheap" phony way!


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you for the Xmas gift, Embertone...

Edit: Too much Xmas Brandy....


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 25, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> Thank you for the Xmas gift, Sonokinetic.



What about Embertone?


----------



## TGV (Dec 25, 2017)

Festivus! Your forgot Festivus!

Merry Christmas and a happy new year, guys.


----------



## kristiang (Dec 25, 2017)

Much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## micrologus (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you Embertone!


----------



## Joe Maron (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you very much guys. Well appreciated. And merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## SirkusPi (Dec 25, 2017)

Downloaded earlier today; very nice! Thanks!


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## slavedave (Dec 26, 2017)

Adding my thanks as well.


----------



## lucky909091 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you very much. Very useful.


----------



## Robert Jason (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks as well! About to go to the download!


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys. You rock!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 27, 2017)

Heya! Anybody here having issues loading the samples/GUI?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 27, 2017)

It's like Take 6 went to a 13th century monastery.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 27, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Heya! Anybody here having issues loading the samples/GUI?


No issues here at this moment.. Win10 Pro 64, Reaper v5.70, Kontakt v 5.7.3 (R37). (2) Tracks ... one Poly, one Legato. Komplete Kontrol S49 Controller.

Anything you are concerned about specifically ?


----------



## Embertone (Dec 27, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> No issues here at this moment.. Win10 Pro 64, Reaper v5.70, Kontakt v 5.7.3 (R37). (2) Tracks ... one Poly, one Legato. Komplete Kontrol S49 Controller.
> 
> Anything you are concerned about specifically ?



One user reporting that Kontakt can’t find samples and the UI shows up empty!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 27, 2017)

Embertone said:


> One user reporting that Kontakt can’t find samples and the UI shows up empty!


I had that issue, but I just had to point Kontakt to the folder where I installed the files and it was fine after that.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 27, 2017)

Embertone said:


> One user reporting that Kontakt can’t find samples and the UI shows up empty!



Same here - it was looking for the samples on someone's desktop. Batch-resave fixed it.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you Embertone. Happy holidays and keep up the good work.


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 28, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Batch-resave fixed it.



Yeah, same here.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh crud, that’s no good. So... everyone is having to reconnect samples and resave?


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 28, 2017)

It appears so. Not a big deal for Kontakt users.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 28, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Oh crud, that’s no good. So... everyone is having to reconnect samples and resave?



Necessary for me. Since it's the season, maybe blame it on a bit of Danish Christmas Gløgg (you must remember the aquavit) 

All that is left to do is to finish the project and release an Embertone Choir!

Thanks for the present!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 30, 2017)

Embertone said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAYS VI FRIENDS!
> 
> To spread some holiday cheer, we've created an expressive choral instrument
> that we think you'll love: Ancient Voices.
> ...



So cool!

Thx a ton! All the best in 2018!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 31, 2017)

Unfortunatly I cannot install the goodie.. got an invoice with an empty link..


----------



## Fleer (Dec 31, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Oh crud, that’s no good. So... everyone is having to reconnect samples and resave?


No prob. Gløgg aplenty. Wonderful gift.
Happy new year, Embertone muses!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 31, 2017)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Unfortunatly I cannot install the goodie.. got an invoice with an empty link..



There’s a 48 hour time limit- perhaps the link expired?


----------



## wbacer (Dec 31, 2017)

New Year's Eve and I was able to download so the link still works.
Thanks Embertone, Happy New Year.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 31, 2017)

Embertone said:


> There’s a 48 hour time limit- perhaps the link expired?


I was able to get it via order history, thx, guys! Embertone rocks!


----------

